# Long time no see (MsXXL)



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 22, 2005)

Well after a very long time I found my way back on the web boards, I just thought I would say happy holidays and Hello to everyone.







MsXXL


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Dec 22, 2005)

Welcome back, babe! You know how much I've missed ya!!


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello T'Rina


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 22, 2005)

In reference to your signature, are you a Terry Pratchett fan? Or just a fan of latin phrases that retain their badassness in English?


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 22, 2005)

A supersize vampiregirl to just drain me dry and shuffle me off this mortal coil;  and according to that FOREVER KNIGHT episode, she would possess my cartooning ability for some hours afterward. Some people are so attractive you just want to offer them everything.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 22, 2005)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> Well after a very long time I found my way back on the web boards, I just thought I would say happy holidays and Hello to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Welcome back to the board. We are glad to have you.


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 22, 2005)

Moonchild said:


> In reference to your signature, are you a Terry Pratchett fan? Or just a fan of latin phrases that retain their badassness in English?


 
I am a Devout Pratchett fan, I need to read Hogwatch over again it is my favorite holiday book.






My Blog


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 22, 2005)

Ned Sonntag said:


> A supersize vampiregirl to just drain me dry and shuffle me off this mortal coil;  and according to that FOREVER KNIGHT episode, she would possess my cartooning ability for some hours afterward. Some people are so attractive you just want to offer them everything.



Watch it I am Dangerous






My Blog


----------



## FEast (Dec 22, 2005)

T, it's wonderful to see you posting again. Hope you're feeling _lots_ better, and that you have a wonderful and _healthy_ Christmas!~L&H, Foosh


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 23, 2005)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> I am a Devout Pratchett fan, I need to read Hogwatch over again it is my favorite holiday book.



I'm a serious Bob Cratchit fan. Nice to see you posting lovely T'rina and happy holidays!


----------



## 1300 Class (Dec 23, 2005)

Terry Pratchett fan? Oh deary me. :runs away:


----------



## Durin (Dec 23, 2005)

Have you read Thud yet?

Is it any good?

My favorite Prachett books have to be Lords and Ladies and Hogfather and Nightwatch.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm glad to hear from you again T'Rina. You're a classic beauty. Happy Holidays!!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 23, 2005)

Durin said:


> Have you read Thud yet?
> 
> Is it any good?
> 
> My favorite Prachett books have to be Lords and Ladies and Hogfather and Nightwatch.




I am reading Going Postal right now
I think THUD is one of the few I have not read


----------



## FatGirlLover (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow! Nice swimming pics! You are one of the first fat babes i found pictures of, and seeing bodies as sexy as yours helped me to discover just how much i love reallly big girls. 

Great to see you posting on here, I've certainly missed you!


----------



## Moonchild (Dec 28, 2005)

Anything involving Granny Weatherwax > Anything not involving Granny Weatherwax. I think Witches Abroad is my favorite.


----------



## Vince (Dec 30, 2005)

Very brave of you to mention BPD on your home page. That is an awful disorder and relationships can be destroyed because of it. Hope you get better.


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Dec 30, 2005)

Welcome back!

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Dec 30, 2005)

Ned,

I gather you weren't amused with my Top Cat reference. It's all in good fun, sweetie 

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 30, 2005)

Not sure what you're referring to , Ange... just grateful not to be banned after trying to humor Evoc last nite and then having her post it verbatim:doh: , from what I hear, at the Bizarro World ... but then she sent me a conciliatory photo and :smitten: damn:wubu: she still looks good. When are we seein' those promised Angie:kiss2: pix?


----------



## Angie O'Plasty (Dec 30, 2005)

Oh Nedly,

For starters, I mentioned in a different thread last week that you're very cute and your pic reminds me a lot of Top Cat (see below).

As for Evoc, I had it out with her a long time ago but have never had any personal contact with her. There's apparently some psycho that she has problems with, but I assure you, I am a completely different nut (swear to god, I don't know her and never met her).

Angie
xoxoxo


----------



## DenisR1 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hello, T'Rina. I wanted to tell you I was really amazed by your pics and I'm happy to find a place to tell you I'm in love with you. Thousands of kisses.:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2010)

Dude, seriously creepy necropost


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 21, 2010)

DenisR1 said:


> Hello, T'Rina. I wanted to tell you I was really amazed by your pics and I'm happy to find a place to tell you I'm in love with you. Thousands of kisses.:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::wubu::wubu::wubu:


judging from your other posts, you fall in love very easily.


----------



## firelord85 (Dec 21, 2010)

T'Rina / MsXXL said:


> Well after a very long time I found my way back on the web boards, I just thought I would say happy holidays and Hello to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back and happy holidays!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 21, 2010)

meh...nevermind. necroposters. grrrrr.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 21, 2010)

firelord85 said:


> Welcome back and happy holidays!!!!



She hasn't been on Dims in over two years.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank god Prohibition's over!


----------

